# IRC Game; Saturday Nights; Chat.Psionics.Net



## LadyIslay (Jul 2, 2003)

One or two additional players are wanted for a new IRC game group starting this Saturday, July 5th. 

Game time is 5PM PST (8PM EST).

The game will be run on chat.psionics.net (same server as the enworld chat room).

Background information can be found at:

http://www.islay.ca/Tarridun/Tarridun.com 

PCs start with 3300 XP.  FR Setting.  I'm only interested in people wanting to commit to a long-term game.  I'm a relatively new GM with a few months experience under my belt.  I will be moving to 3.5 as soon as I get my hands on the books, though there will probably be a few house rules here and there.

For information I can be found on chat.psionics.net under the nick name LadyIslay.


----------



## Chris_Nightwing (Jul 14, 2003)

I have a long and boring summer ahead of me without my usual group. I would love to get involved in the game, and FR is good fun! I am also hoping that you check up on this thread because I can't get hold of your email address.

If you could email me that would be great. I would just like to know what rules we would play exactly, when and where... and what characters are already involved. Thanks,

Chris_Nightwing@hotmail.com


----------



## Mucknuggle (Aug 6, 2003)

Are you still looking for players? My email is in my profile.


----------

